# On ayahuasca and depersonalization disorder



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

I was planning to do ayahuasca for my DP but then other mental health issues got in the way and made that contraindicated for me.

However, during the planning stage I emailed a rather well-known doctor who works with drug addicts and treated them with Ayahuasca until the Canadian government intervened. He still leads ayahuasca retreats in Peru now.

He called me yesterday and we talked for 7 minutes according to my phone record. He said ayahuasca could potentially help me, in the right context. I would need a shaman and a lot of psychological support to help me integrate past traumas and let go of pain. He said ayahuasca itself wouldn't help me, but in the right context it could. And that DP is a result of holding onto pain; a person dissociates when they can't fight or flee from a source of pain. Something like that.

Anyway, the advice wasn't helpful to me personally since I've cancelled my ayahuasca plans... But if anyone wants a medical doctor's input on the efficacy of Ayahuasca for DP, I'm putting this out there.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm just curious what "other mental health issues" contraindicate use of ayuhuasca. Unless it's something like severe schizophrenia.


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

Haumea said:


> I'm just curious what "other mental health issues" contraindicate use of ayuhuasca. Unless it's something like severe schizophrenia.


Psychosis.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Your first priority shouldn't be treating DP. It should be quitting alcohol.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Who said she drinks alcohol in excess ?


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

Haumea said:


> Your first priority shouldn't be treating DP. It should be quitting alcohol.


It doesn't cause problems with my psychosis or with my medication so I have no reason, unless you can provide one? Also I'm not an alcoholic so it's really a non-issue.
If you want to discuss my personal life or medical history could you do it over PM?


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't need to know your "medical history" to know that psychosis + drinking is not a favorable combination. Are you being serious in asking me to provide a reason, or is this a sophisticated form of denial?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh shit I thought u guys actually spoke via pm and that's y he said that...if not that's kinda rude! U can drink alcohol if u choose too!!! It's not ur fault u got psychosis


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

Haumea said:


> I don't need to know your "medical history" to know that psychosis + drinking is not a favorable combination. Are you being serious in asking me to provide a reason, or is this a sophisticated form of denial?


Psychosis is part of my medical history. I told you to take this to PM.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Opinions are great but they dont have to be rude. This site is for supporting and respecting each other throughout our individual struggles and depersonalization which we all share. Points can be made without being nasty and disclosing information that people might not want disclosed.


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

blackmars said:


> Psychosis is part of my medical history. I told you to take this to PM.


Yeah dick. Dont mess with blackmars I don't wanna have to go yeet. Lol Seriously who cares if she drinks some, everyone needs some sort of escape from this thing :/


----------

